# Swapping out instrument cluster



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

vilemouse said:


> Has anyone swapped out the smaller middle screened instrument cluster to the larger screen one? I don't know the model names because they are different in australia but the one i have in my 2012 CD doesn't show the digital spedo.


 Nobody has successfully done this. Usually folks take the whole cluster in and pay lots and lots for the dealer to make it work as this isn't something you just plug n play software wise. Overseas my be different, have you tried just plugging it in?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

vilemouse said:


> Has anyone swapped out the smaller middle screened instrument cluster to the larger screen one? I don't know the model names because they are different in australia but the one i have in my 2012 CD doesn't show the digital spedo.


I have a 2012 CDX and it has the digital speedo in it. If you want a cheap digital speedo I have a TomTom GPS that has a digital speedo and also shows the speed limit where you are driving. There extra features like fixed speed and red light camera warnings and petrol and rest stops on the road you are travelling on. Also lifetime free map updates.


----------



## vilemouse (May 30, 2018)

Aussie said:


> I have a 2012 CDX and it has the digital speedo in it. If you want a cheap digital speedo I have a TomTom GPS that has a digital speedo and also shows the speed limit where you are driving. There extra features like fixed speed and red light camera warnings and petrol and rest stops on the road you are travelling on. Also lifetime free map updates.


Just one X off  and na i don't need a 2nd GPS got that from the aftermarket stuff iv installed 



Merc6 said:


> Nobody has successfully done this. Usually folks take the whole cluster in and pay lots and lots for the dealer to make it work as this isn't something you just plug n play software wise. Overseas my be different, have you tried just plugging it in?


I wonder how much they would charge.. the dealership i go to is really good with its prices.. i might ask them.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

There is this option.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia1rJijcNv0


----------



## vilemouse (May 30, 2018)

So the dealership i go to said that if i add it on to the work list of the normal $300 service it will only be $100 to program it all.. Not bad considering i have the part already that i got for free


----------



## hernan l. (Nov 27, 2015)

Sorry to relive a post from a year ago.
I commented my experience, made in a cruze with Korean specifications (diesel engine VM motori 150 hp, LLW code).
Buy a cluster of a 2011 Opel insignia diesel in Lithuanian for a handful of dollars (I remind you that I'm in Argentina, almost on the other side of the world), to experiment on it, and I managed to make it work on my cruze, I just had to change the vin number of the cluster that is stored in an eepron memory of 8 pins, is not a difficult job you just have to have patience.
I leave you a photos of what I did.
I still have to finish putting sensors on the windshield washer level and coolant level and of course the tpms that mine cruze did not come from the factory.
Greetings.
P.S. This text is translated by Google, so the translation may not be good.



























































Original cluster


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

hernan l. said:


> ...I just had to change the vin number of the cluster that is stored in an eepron memory of 8 pins, is not a difficult job you just have to have patience.
> View attachment 269639


Thanks for sharing that.

When you changed the VIN number, was there also a checksum in the EEPROM that had to be updated? In my experience, there are usually one or more checksums (similar to parity bits) in EEPROM (and flash) memories. Each checksum is associated with a block of memory. Whenever any value in that block changes, the checksum also gets changed to agree with the new data.

Doug

.


----------



## hernan l. (Nov 27, 2015)

Doug, I did not find any checksum, the truth was that I did not know that it existed, I just changed the vin number and plugged it into the car connector and went out walking even appeared several functions that were not present before.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

hernan l. said:


> Sorry to relive a post from a year ago.
> I commented my experience, made in a cruze with Korean specifications (diesel engine VM motori 150 hp, LLW code).
> Buy a cluster of a 2011 Opel insignia diesel in Lithuanian for a handful of dollars (I remind you that I'm in Argentina, almost on the other side of the world), to experiment on it, and I managed to make it work on my cruze, I just had to change the vin number of the cluster that is stored in an eepron memory of 8 pins, is not a difficult job you just have to have patience.
> I leave you a photos of what I did.
> ...


Hernan,

This is a great start to a HowTo:, Do you think you could fix it up a bit following the instructions in this post? 

[h=1]How-To: Write a Tutorial[/h]
If so, I would start a new thread here.


----------



## hernan l. (Nov 27, 2015)

Blasirl, I will try, but remember that the translation to google so you can have things that are not understood.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

hernan l. said:


> Blasirl, I will try, but remember that the translation to google so you can have things that are not understood.


No problem, I can help with text corrections and such.


----------



## MattCruze (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi guys I have done this :- first you need to find the same year model and then use a local reprogramer it costed me $180 to reset mileage and change Vin but that’s all that needs to be done . Everything works perfectly


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MattCruze said:


> Hi guys I have done this :- first you need to find the same year model and then use a local reprogramer it costed me $180 to reset mileage and change Vin but that’s all that needs to be done . Everything works perfectly


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

